
Aadhaar: Is India's biometric ID scheme hurting the poor? - koolhead17
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-43207964
======
known
Aadhaar is a $1 Billion scandal in India

~~~
isaythat
or maybe this is the corruption that Aadhaar is trying to solve.

------
jamescyber
yes, Beaware also Aadhaar/Voter Card Being Sold For Mere 50p
[https://www.ica.in/newsroom/aadhaar-voter-data-
sold-50-paisa](https://www.ica.in/newsroom/aadhaar-voter-data-sold-50-paisa)

